# E-liquid Sale 25% off



## Hooked (25/9/17)

I've just come across a sale at Vaper's Corner - from 25 to 30 Sept. 2017 only. Here's the link:

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/product-category/spring-sale/

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------

